# Is Gibson on a Roll Here?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well,...

http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Features/graveyard-disciple-819/


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wouldn't have it if you gave it to me...ymmv!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, on a WTF-type of roll... but I'm sure someone will pay for it.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

zack is responsible for this peace of [email protected]
a cross between a flying vee/sg...ew...










i think he's been swigging too many brewskies...
maybe he has a pre-occupation with death lately...
and/or misses his buddy dimebag...


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Boy! Another Excuse to play power chords with the strap lowered to your knees! Because noone will seriously play this thing...

Niche market guitars. Guys who listen to Lamb Of God and figure they want to make metal will pick this up and put it down a week later.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I don't know much about Zakk Wylde but I assume he's 12 years old...?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:/ well, at least I couldn't fault Gibson for not thinking this one through gravely.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Those terrible reverse guitars
The holy Explorer
The SG Zoot Suit
...And now this.

Someone there is on a MISSION to ruin that company. Combine that with their employees rating their confidence in the company as 5th worst in the United States... wow. How the mighty have fallen / will continue to fall. kqoct


----------



## libtech (May 27, 2008)

Definately are! Check out these eyesores!!

http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/SG/Gibson-USA/SG-Zoot-Suit/Overview.aspx


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

libtech said:


> Definately are! Check out these eyesores!!
> 
> http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/SG/Gibson-USA/SG-Zoot-Suit/Overview.aspx


:rockon2: we did a week or two back. The overall view was a general appreciation for some of them. While a few people did flat out not like them, I liked the black and white and a fair number liked the red and black and a couple of people did like the chewed gob stopper (every time I see a gob stopper now gosh!). 

Granted, they are 'far out there', they have colour and some sense of wild fun, not nearly as mind boggling as the coffin electric of this poll. "/ I mean, what would be next? A KISS guitar that squirts blood? Or one that simply has a large latex tongue hanging out licking at the audience @[email protected]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> :/ well, at least I couldn't fault Gibson for not thinking this one through gravely.


this is the reason we need a rimshot smiley:wave:


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Epiphone icescraper? Canoe paddle? Cricket bat?
Maybe Zakk should can his beer farts.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

about as ridiculous as the Epiphone Airstream Trailer model


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I know it's supposed to look like a coffin but it also looks like it could be used as a shovel. :smile: Not for me, thanks.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I think it's hideous but I've seen worst guitars. Dean comes to mind...


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Just .........badkqoct


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> I know it's supposed to look like a gravestone but it also looks like it could be used as a shovel. :smile: Not for me, thanks.



ummmm

It is supposed to be a COFFIN


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Archer said:


> ummmm
> 
> It is supposed to be a COFFIN


Yes, but it leaves me a fur ball hackin!


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

33-0...
:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jaggery said:


> 33-0...
> :sport-smiley-002:


for once this forum made me start my day off good lol.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is a limited production 'guitar'. I think there are enough neo-goth death metalhead adolescents out there in the western world that is will sell out.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

My god, the past dozen (at least) new designs from gibson have been absolutely horrible. With these things popping out, it's no wonder gibson is in some trouble.

Jesus, maybe Peavey should buy gibson, i doubt they could do worse.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> I mean, what would be next? A KISS guitar that squirts blood? Or one that simply has a large latex tongue hanging out licking at the audience @[email protected]


Dude you'd better delete that before Gene Simmons gets wind of it and it becomes reality.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Peter said:


> Dude you'd better delete that before Gene Simmons gets wind of it and it becomes reality.


that's totally gold, hahahaha:wave:

i notice the poll is 42 to 1 against. i'm curious to see if zak will actually play that guitar. in public i mean. in front of people.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Gibson is definitely on a roll...downhill.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

There should be a "Christ, what an abortion!" option on that poll...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Meanwhile, Epiphone is also coming with this 50th anniversary model: http://www.epiphone.com/news.asp?NewsID=1622


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

With a few minor upgrades it looks like ... it uhhh... need's more cowbell :banana:


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't even see China wanting to rip that one off...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> that's totally gold, hahahaha:wave:
> 
> i notice the poll is 42 to 1 against. i'm curious to see if zak will actually play that guitar. in public i mean. in front of people.


too late...here's a vid of him playing one in public...

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...-zakk-wyldes-graveyard-disciple-guitar-217244


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> I mean, what would be next? A KISS guitar that squirts blood? Or one that simply has a large latex tongue hanging out licking at the audience @[email protected]





Peter said:


> Dude you'd better delete that before Gene Simmons gets wind of it and it becomes reality.


Or better yet--trademark yourself, and sell it to Gene! 
Beat him at his own game...:smile:

But as Robert1950 pointed out there are enough neo-goth death metalhead adolescents out there in the western world, but whether that's enough to sell out depends on their income vs the price, and how these are distributed.

Not my thing--but I know someone who would buy one if he has the cash.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

is this about the coffin guitar? i'll take the trailer - at least i wont be dead *L*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, a guitar that's both ugly AND stupid.



Congrats Epiphone.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ya know who likes this kinda crapola? Kids. And those with arrested development about grade 7. They show up at their guitar lessons either gushing about it or proudly holding one (or worse, a knock-off). I can't *[email protected]#$%^&* wait.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> too late...here's a vid of him playing one in public...
> 
> http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...-zakk-wyldes-graveyard-disciple-guitar-217244



Don't forget the matching Bowler hat to truly pull off the Zakk look:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...it's actually a greath move on Epiphone and Gibson to come up with all these different guitars. it shows the new generation of players they are NOT only their father's guitars!...We might not like it!..but it gets us talking does'nt it...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

;P Alain I totally agree, new ground for the next generation is good. 

While I really really think this particular one is the butt, and that the only more butt it could be is if Zak suddenly took it into his head to design one based on the butt of a Rainbow Butt Monkey!










XD That said, yes, it is good to break from staid tradition and open new ideas.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

al3d said:


> Well...it's actually a greath move on Epiphone and Gibson to come up with all these different guitars. it shows the new generation of players they are NOT only their father's guitars!...We might not like it!..but it gets us talking does'nt it...


Fair enough, but I don't frankly see any advancements in design or utility. Gibson is catering to image.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Fair enough, but I don't frankly see any advancements in design or utility. Gibson is catering to image.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



ed zachary. when they come up with something new that's as cool (without relying on robot technology i mean) as the lp pr the explorer or the sg, then i'll be impressed. besides, all those guitars would be the kids of today great grandfather's guitar. and even after all those generations, there's still nothin better.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Still, even for metalheads, the design lacks... well, any sort of design. If you want a metal guitar, you might as well go BC Rich, or something else. Two trapezoid's shoved together isn't very interesting, at least to me, and I'm definately in the new generation of players, I just happen to adore 'my father's guitars'



Mooh said:


> Fair enough, but I don't frankly see any advancements in design or utility. Gibson is catering to image.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


My thoughts, better and more concisely expressed.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

I liked Zakk when he's sober, young and slim.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmmm, you might be on to something here...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Blecchhh!

As to the zoot suit SG, IMO, no uglier than any other SG (sorry not an SG fan).


----------



## Grant2023 (Jun 26, 2008)

As an SG owner and fan, I quite like some of the colour combos on the Zoot suit, but it is more of a studio showpiece than a workhorse, gigging guitar...and that is Gibson's problem of late: They aren't producing solid guitars anyone would actually want to play nightly.

I first started feeling Gibson was losing touch with what the working musician wants when the robot guitars came out, and the 'Guitar-of-the-weeks'. I don't know about other guitarists out there, but I, for one, don't need a guitar that tunes itself, nor do I want to get up on stage with a Holy-V, or the uncomfortable-looking-and-downright-ugly Reverse Explorer.

Gibson, you make damn fine guitars, I'm a big fan of the SG and to a lesser extent, the Les Paul...please stop wasting your time and money producing off-the-wall guitars that make everyone laugh and/or roll their eyes.


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

Will the case fit Zack?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Will Hartley please come up with some more money?


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Haha, there is actually overwhelming hatred for this as far as the votes go.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Gibson should market the zootsuit as the SG that doesn't break in its case.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Everyone keeps saying "Gibson, Gibson, Gibson...".
I don't know about you guys, but I didn't see Gibson on the headstock. I know they're technically the same company _and_ Gibson has put out their own share of turds over the last few years, but let's not get crazy and call this a "Gibson".








jimihendrix said:


> too late...here's a vid of him playing one in public...
> 
> http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...-zakk-wyldes-graveyard-disciple-guitar-217244


BTW...

*ENOUGH WITH THE PINCH-HARMONICS ALREADY!!!*

It was funny the first time...


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

83-2 =


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I admit, I voted "I like it" only because I felt sorry for it.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I admit, I voted "I like it" only because I felt sorry for it.


So with a margin of error of two, this is a hundred percent "*Nnnnnnnrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaahhh !!!!*"

kkjuw


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

Personally I think Gibson now realizes that the market is moving away from the more traditional guitars, les pauls and Sgs etc, and moving more towards more radical versions of these, so they are throwing anything and everything they can out there hoping they get a hit .

look at the Les Paul Axis, a LP with strat body contours, a floyd, and a contoured heel, but they rushed it to market and the quality suffered horribly.

thats my 2 cents though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Medeiros2021 said:


> Personally I think Gibson now realizes that the market is moving away from the more traditional guitars, les pauls and Sgs etc, and moving more towards more radical versions of these, so they are throwing anything and everything they can out there hoping they get a hit .
> 
> look at the Les Paul Axis, a LP with strat body contours, a floyd, and a contoured heel, but they rushed it to market and the quality suffered horribly.
> 
> thats my 2 cents though.


It's cyclical, so they shouldn't panic, but give more time & thought to QC as well as R&D.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Apparently...Schecter built these guitars a long time ago...


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought it would make a nice camping guitar, in case you lost your canoe paddle.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GUInessTARS said:


> I thought it would make a nice camping guitar, in case you lost your canoe paddle.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Ya, Zakk didnt design the guitar, the design was out way before. Epi\Gib made one, put Zakks name and logo on the back and gave him a fist full of cash to play it.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll take a wild guess that Gibson is not implementing their employee drug testing policy at the management level?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Well,...
> 
> Presenting... A Zakk Wylde Original!


This looks like all the info the Chinese counterfeiters will need to get right to work 
Nice simple shape for them too!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GUInessTARS said:


> I thought it would make a nice camping guitar, in case you lost your canoe paddle.


Better than a vintage LS-5.

I was once trading stories of "the one that got away" & was told about the time that his band got really drunk during a gig in Vancouver. After the show was done, they went for a walk & stumbled across a canoe. What's more fun than an early morning jaunt across English Bay? Only one problem: the person who abandoned the canoe on the beach wasn't kind enough to leave a paddle. No paddle? No problem! LS-5 to the rescue. Ouch.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

the Zoot SG was a plywood p.o.s>>>the Robot guitars are already outdated>>>the crummy models with the wholes drilled in them (like that V and the Explorer)>>>just some examples of craptastic non-player based design.

Gibson is a standard for a reason,all those years of great products and classic designs.

Every company has ups and downs,let's hope they get it together.

Personally I don't really like their very raw feeling new models (the faded series),they just seem like a cheap way out of actually finishing the guitars.

The new Dwight Trash Epi Casino looks like a winner to me,it's American to I think.


----------



## Inepsy (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree, I think its dead in the water


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't care for it either. But if it had traditional style chrome coverd pick-ups I could see it becoming semi-popular in the Psycho/Horrorbilly genres. Definately not my cup of tea.


----------

